# Wyeast 1318



## therook (10/7/08)

Going to pitch this yeast for the first time tonight and am wandering what ferment temp people have found the best to be.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/7/08)

18 me old China!  

Warren -


----------



## devo (10/7/08)

+1

This was one of the very first liquid yeasts I used when brewing with them. It works well in PA's and IPA's @ around 22c if you want something a tad fruitier but 18 is the ideal temp.


----------



## Aaron (10/7/08)

Great yeast. My favourite. I use it in all my American and British Ales. Make sure you have some head space in your fermenter too. When they say this is a true top cropping yeast they mean it.


----------



## therook (10/7/08)

Thanks Chaps,

I was curious as i normally brew ales at 18 with dry yeasts and the Wyeast site has 18 at the low end of the scale

Rook


----------



## Ross (10/7/08)

I'd personally go a tad warmer - 19 to 20c. English yeasts shouldn't be fermented to cool IMHO.

Edit:....yes a true top cropper - The 1st time I used it I was worried my ferment would never finish, the resultant krausen below




cheers ross


----------



## tdh (10/7/08)

I'd go 20*C +/- 1*C.

Too cool is too dull. 

It makes the ale taste like an ale!

tdh


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/7/08)

Bear in mind Rook if its reading 18 degrees on the outside of your fermenter I'm sure its probably chugging away at 19-20 on the inside at high krausen anyway. Worth bearing in mind.  

Note unless your temp control or thermometer is in direct contact with your wort it could be relevant.

Warren -


----------



## Barramundi (10/7/08)

i have a brew going at the moment at 14 deg using this yeast , bubbling away happily ...


----------

